# Shortpay



## Anonymous (25 August 2005)

ich habe das gleiche problem und jetzt meine rechnung bekommen.
ich soll 103 € zahlen.ich bin nicht bereit dies zu tun und werde den rechtsweg einschalten.
Sollte jemand da mit schon refolg gehabt haben,gebt mir btte nachricht. :argue:


----------

